# getting bored with my hair.. :)



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 29, 2006)

soooo... here's a picture of me and my hair now, it's a dark auburn...







and here's a rough estimate of the color i think i want to dye it now...







now, see, i've dyed my hair from pink to turquoise to black to orange to blonde to red to blahblahblah ive dyed my hair almost EVERYTHING. but i didn't start getting into makeup until my hair was this color (i think) and i'm afraid if i go for bright orange, it'll throw off my makeup.

or should i just re-dye it auburn, but with a bit more red this time...? everytime i think i've decided on which one, i want to go for the other one :/

this is maybe what i'm thinking when i say 'with more red'




(yes i have a girlcrush on kari byron, sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

so what do you guys think?


----------



## JJones (Aug 29, 2006)

-


----------



## Jaim (Sep 1, 2006)

Mythbusters! Ha ha. 

Dye your hair any color you want, don't worry about makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I freakin love red hair!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 1, 2006)

i think a color like Kari's would look fantastic on you! I say go for it


----------

